# Understaffed and burned out



## axwell

Hi
I'm currently working as the headchef at a restaurant. It has only been a year since I first started working as a chef. At first I liked it but now I hate it. I'm currently the only chef working in the kitchen. I've worked basically every day the past 2 months. I wanna quit but I can't because I'm the only one working. I did not expect this job being so intense and I've not seen my friends in a long time. Anyone got any


----------



## chefwriter

A few more details please. What kind of restaurant do you work in? Why are you the only cook? 

The drinking is a big problem. Can't you talk to the owner about this? Do you not have a dishwasher or prep cook? No help at all? 

Your situation is not acceptable and the owners of the place should recognize this.


----------



## axwell

It's a traditional swedish a la carte restaurant. The owner only thinks about the money so he dosent care if im totally burned out, as long as i get the job done. Nope, i do literally everything. When i say im burned out and tierd he usually replies with "You're only 20 years old, you are young and fresh to work"


----------



## axwell

Sorry for my bad english btw, im swedish so im not that good at it haha


----------



## lagom

Bor i du i Göteborg?


----------



## axwell

Lagom said:


> Bor i du i Göteborg?


Östersund


----------



## laurenlulu

If you are the only one there, at 20 how can you grow and learn? You're merely a producing machine there, go where you can learn.


----------



## cerise

Go to an AA meeting.  Everything else will eventually fall in place.  Best of luck.


----------



## lagom

Get out of the backesters of sweden and move to a city. Either stockers or göteborg. If you come to göteborg I can put you in touch with some nice places to work that treat people decently. Also find an AA meeting and get your soberity back.


----------



## cerise

Great avatar, btw. it speaks volumes. beautiful kitchen equipment, but looks like you're all alone. Sounds like the boss is a cheapskate. Look around for another position.


----------



## chefwriter

Your english is fine so far. Your boss is an A Hole. (You can have someone translate that.) If I were in Sweden I'd be happy to tell him that personally. 

Contact Lagom in a pm. Get out of the kitchen you are in. Follow Lagoms' advice and move to a city. Find somewhere else to work. Stop drinking. It is only making things worse. 

Oh, and you can quit. When you quit the boss will be the only one working.


----------



## axwell

Wow 
Thanks for the supporting feedback, I did not expect it to be so supporting haha  I have thought about what to do and I will demand my owner to hire at least one more chef for the rest of the summer and I will probably quit when the summer is over.


----------



## axwell

Lagom said:


> Get out of the backesters of sweden and move to a city. Either stockers or göteborg. If you come to göteborg I can put you in touch with some nice places to work that treat people decently. Also find an AA meeting and get your soberity back.


Tack för stödet, jag har faktiskt alltid älskat Göteborg och är less på Östersund, kanske t.om. flyttar efter sommaren dit, hör av mig isåfall haha. Hare!


----------



## axwell

Cerise said:


> Great avatar, btw. it speaks volumes. beautiful kitchen equipment, but looks like you're all alone. Sounds like the boss is a cheapskate. Look around for another position.


Thank you haha, I try to keep it as clean as possible. And I'm always alone there so it explains why I look lonely haha.


----------



## colleens

Your question was posted on Cheftalk's facebook page and it got several answers - good advice. Check it out. www.facebook.com/Cheftalk


----------

